

The Real History Behind Agile Development - Jonahmobiledev
http://blog.venturepact.com/the-real-history-behind-agile-development/

======
dalke
This is a FALSE history, if for no other reason than that it completely
ignores Rapid Application Development. Quoting from the Wikipedia page:

> Rapid application development is a response to processes developed in the
> 1970s and 1980s, such as the Structured Systems Analysis and Design Method
> and other Waterfall models.

> Starting with the ideas of Barry Boehm and others, James Martin developed
> the rapid application development approach during the 1980s at IBM and
> finally formalized it by publishing a book in 1991, Rapid Application
> Development.

By 1996, Steve McConnell's "Rapid Development" \- which was an influential
book for describing the different approaches to software development - had
already firmly stated that evolutionary development and delivery were best
practices.

Thus, when this false historical account states "Then… The Tables Turned at
the Snowbird Ski Resort, Utah [In the mid 1990s]" it ignores decades of
previous work and advice.

This follows the line of many Agile proponents, which goes something like "In
the beginning the was Waterfall, and it was horrible. Then in the late 1990s
our heroes brought us Agile. Rejoice in Agile, for there is nothing else but
Waterfall, and we don't want to do _that_."

